# Windows Xp Home Edtion auf Windows Xp Pro SP2



## Mush182 (3. September 2007)

Hallo 
Es ist vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlich und sowas hört man auch selten aber, ich hatte ein problem mit meinem SONY VAIO Pc, auf dem ich ein originales Windows xp home sp2 draufhatte, da aber meine Recovery Cd´s nicht anspringen aus welchen Gründen auch immer, musste ich auf ein kopiertes win Xp pro sp2 mit einem crack von meinem kumpel umsteigen und will unbedingt wieder mein originales windows haben, denn ich will alles legal hier haben und das Microsoft download center nutzen. Ich habe noch mir meinen originalen Produkt key abschreiben können. Ich will wie gesagt auf Windows xp pro sp2 wieder mein home edition raufspielen, wie kann ich das tun?

Danke im Vorraus für euere Aufmerksamkeit!

P.S.: Sorry das ich mal groß mal klein geschrieben hab, ich hatte es eilig...


----------



## Malaxo (4. September 2007)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/microsoft-windows/286786-windows-xp-home-original.html

Wenn du keine Windows XP Home CD hast wirst du im Netz schlecht fündig und falls doch wird der Key evt. gesperrt sein oder nicht gehen. Frag am besten beim Hersteller nach (ich habs so gemacht und heute wird die CD bei mir sein KOSTENLOS) schliesslich hast du den Key bezahlt und nicht die Rohling. 

Ohne CD bist du so gut wie am Ars*** 

greez


----------



## Mush182 (4. September 2007)

Ja das problem ist bloss, dass ich aufm Pc keine Garantie mehr hab, und wegen den Cd´s, mein kumpel würde sie mir geben. Wieso denkst du, dass der Key gesperrt sein könnte?


----------



## theworrier (4. September 2007)

Mit einer Recovery Cd kann man soweit ich weiß nicht Komplett neu Instalieren damit kann man nur seine Version wieder Reparieren die du aber schon mit einer anderen Version überspielt hast Du könntest versuchen mit einer Orginalen Version die du dir von jemanden leihst zuinstallieren und dann deinen Key zuverwenden Das sollte Legal sein aber ob der Key geht ist die Frage kann sein das er nicht geht weil er bei einer Recovery Version dabei war muss man versuchen


----------



## Mush182 (4. September 2007)

Ouh, net dran gedacht....ouh ouh, ok mal sehen, aber wie schaffe ich es home auf pro zu installieren. Windows sagt dann, dass ich eine neuere Version habe und da kann man nichts klicken, habe schon ne vorstellung, dass ich die boot rehenfolge ändern soll, 1st Boot: ......<- da steht dann mein laufwerk, also sollte er doh von der cd booten, oder?

1st cd-laufwerk
2nd Floppy
3rd Festplatte

.. so siehts bei mir aus, aba er fährt trotzdem normal hoch -.-


----------



## Malaxo (5. September 2007)

Ich hatte auch keine Garantie mehr auf dem Rechner meiner Schwester, trotzdem der Key ist bezahlt dir fehlt es nur an der CD. Fragen kostet nichts.

Hab mir eben eine Version aus dem Netz gezogen und als ich den Key eingegeben habe, kam die Meldung "Key ungültig" kann sein das die Sprache oder so nicht stimmt oder grosse Hersteller extra Key's haben für ihre Rechner (Dell, HP etc.) die Microsoft ihnen bereit stellt.

Jedenfalls hab ich gestern von Dell die CD erhalten musste den Key nicht mal eingeben scheinbar eine Version für mehrere User ohne Key *g* es läuft wieder alles perfekt (hab nicht nur eine Recovery CD bekommen sondern auch eine blanke XP CD)

Wie du dein XP Pro auf Home installierst:

CD rein von CD booten - kannst das Festplatten booten auch ganz nach unten nehmen.
Bei der frage was du machen willst löschst du zuerst deine XP Pro Partitionen und erstellst neue Partitionen und installierst.

Es sollte doch gar keinen Unterschied machen, wenn du zuerst die vorhandenen Partitionen Formatierst

Greez


----------



## Mush182 (5. September 2007)

Hey, hab jetzt ne originale Home Edtion vom Kumpel bekommen, natürlih deutsch, ich werds damit versuchen. So, die Frage bloss wie?

Ich will Win XP Home Edtion AUF Professional installieren....hast es vertauscht


----------



## Malaxo (6. September 2007)

Also du hast jetzt Windows XP Professional und eine Original Windows XP Home CD mit Key. Möchtest jetzt nicht mehr Windows XP Professional haben sondern Windows XP Home hab ich das richtig verstanden?

Vorgehen:

Windows XP Home CD in das CD/DVD-Rom Laufwerk schieben / legen.
Booten von der CD
Irgend einmal kommt die Frage was du tun willst, etwa so: "Wählen Sie eine Partition (Partitionstabelle unten zu sehen) auf der Sie Windows installieren möchten." Da hast du 3 Optionen oder so.

1. Installieren in der angezeigten Partition
2. Partition löschen
3. Windows Reparieren - glaub ich

Du wählst die Option "Partition löschen" mit dem Buchstaben "L" oder so. Löscht die Partition auf der Windows XP Professional drauf ist. 
Danach installierst du Windows XP Home auf der so eben gelöschten Partition.

Der Ablauf ist wohl genau gleich EGAL was du installieren willst.

Falls es irgend etwas geben würde das heisst das du das nicht machen kannst, weill eine neuere / bessere Version schon drauf ist, ziehst du vom Internet die Knopix CD und Formatierst damit deine Platten beim Booten ganz leer. Danach versuchst du es noch einmal.

Falls ich dich nicht verstanden habe (hast mich verwirrt) und du möchtest auf dein Pro noch zusätzlich ein Home darfst du natürlich die Pro nicht zuerst löschen. Dann hast du aber ein Multiboot System.

Wenn du XP Pro haben willst und in dem XP Pro noch ein XP Home, so musst du dir eine VM erstellen (Virtual Maschine) und all diese schritte bei gestartetem Windows XP Pro machen.

Ich denke aber das der erste Vorschlag, dass ist was du haben wolltest. Oder nicht?


----------



## Mush182 (6. September 2007)

sooooo, geschaft, hab mir ne original xp home edition vom kumpel ausgeliehen, den key benutzt, der auf dem Aufkleber hinten am pc war und jetzt auch noch die 100 updates für mein win und office07 fertig.
Phuh, geschaft bei der Win installation hab ich einfach die Xp pro mit den Xp home dateien überschrieben =).

Und nochmal dankeeeee für deine Antworten.


----------

